# briggs and stratton 35 classic



## jud1255 (Nov 12, 2011)

hello , first let me say thanks this forum looks most helpful.
I just had a castelgarden self propelled mower given it has a b&s classic 35 engine which is a non runner / starter, before i get involved with it i was wondering if its points and condenser or is this the version with non of these
if its with , what will the plug gap and points gap be as i cannot find a service manual anywhere for this engine.
full specs on mower as follows
sovereign ng464tr self propelled 2002 s/n 2924095
castelgarden
via del lavaro 6 31033
b&s 35 classic
thanks ANY info will be most appreciated .
regards jud


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSF

If possible try to get a better model number, Classic 35 is no help.

Try this site to show you were the model numbers maybe located.

How to locate your MODEL / TYPE / CODE.....

Does it have points?, don't know

If it does .020" (0.50mm)
Plugs .030 (0.75mm)
Air gap on flywheel .010" 

BG


----------



## jud1255 (Nov 12, 2011)

thanks, when it stops raining ill go and av a look thanks again.


----------

